# PC hangs at motherboard logo XFX



## niraj trehan (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey Frens...... plz help me outta this problem....problem is as below..



Weneva i power my pc on ... it hangs at the mobo logo XFX..ie pre bootup into the OS....
I can do nothing bt restart my pc..many times it doesnt help bt that elps is that i have to reset CMOS ... bt the problem comes back..I also have started receivg a notification occasionally at the boot screen where  it comes

"Boot from CD.. "


DMI Pool verification update : Success


and 

Floppy disc faliure.

press f1 to continue and DEL for settings

i have sorted out the floppy drive problem but i just told u here as i dunno if it has got to do something wid main problem or not ...? Plz help me out guys ....i have shown my pc to local vendors but oll they do is reset CMOS and that thing hardly helps !   


so main problem is PC hangs at XFX logo  


if i turn off the logo at bios setting PC hangs even then


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 9, 2011)

do you have any other spare GPU? you could have tested your PC with any new GPU or try testing your GPU in some other system.


----------



## niraj trehan (Oct 9, 2011)

@Sam
Naah i dont have any spare one  but i feel my GPU is fyn ...prob is in mobo CMOS battery or smthing////


wajts the meaning of DMI pool verifying update _ success ?


----------



## niraj trehan (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey fellas i came across a wired solution to my problem.....
Actually when i havent put anything to my usb it works fine .... :O


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 14, 2011)

try re-installing chipset driver. If that does not help then upgrade to latest BIOS. IMO it should fix your USB hub issue.


----------



## niraj trehan (Oct 23, 2011)

Thx frennz
....till date my pc is working fine !!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 23, 2011)

One suggestion- Never keep a pen drive inserted while booting.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 23, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> One suggestion- Never keep a pen drive inserted while booting.



yes, it will make a worst scenario if data reading rate at that particular USB2.0 port is lower.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 23, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> yes, it will make a worst scenario if data reading rate at that particular USB2.0 port is lower.



What has it got to deal with data reading rate?


----------

